

Get The Most Out Of SlideShare - jvocell_13
http://www.trendslide.com/blog/12-growth-hacks-to-get-most-out-of-slideshare/

======
gerhardi
_BUZZWORD ALARM_ \- Basics of effective presentations, distribution, platform
gimmicks and marketing are nowadays called Growth Hacking. It is great that
they have discovered HACKS like:

4\. ~Let people know where to get more information

7\. ~Stuff on the internet can be searched with search engines - have you
thought about how your particular stuff pops out in searches?

11\. ~Tell people that you have made a presentation about something

(I'm sorry to be an ass)

~~~
smacktoward
Yup. When it described SlideShare as a "social content destination site" I
knew this post would take me deep into Bat Country.

